# Possible Damp in Rollerteam 700



## adg (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi there 

I am quite new to this forum. I have just noticed that the side wall panel about 300mm below the window, appears to have gone soft in places. There are no signs of any water penetration at all. It almost feels like there is no ply behind the vinyl wall covering just the foam insulation but it is only in small patches. Does anyone have any experience of anything like this or know what could have caused it? Its a 2008 model and has hardly been used.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

adg said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am quite new to this forum. I have just noticed that the side wall panel about 300mm below the window, appears to have gone soft in places. There are no signs of any water penetration at all. It almost feels like there is no ply behind the vinyl wall covering just the foam insulation but it is only in small patches. Does anyone have any experience of anything like this or know what could have caused it? Its a 2008 model and has hardly been used.


Hiya

You have asked a genuine motor home related question and I don't like seeing it go unanswered. Here is the best answer that I can muster until someone more knowledgeable comes along (and this reply will bump the topic back to the top).

I would guess that my Autoroller 500 uses a similar wall-board. The floor of our gas locker was made of the same material. I hate to say this but that floor gave the same impression as you describe when it got damp. The ply had blown.

However, the surrounding material was fine. I would get it checked and, if necessary, sealed as quickly as possible. It may just be that a small piece of wall-boarding needs replacing.

Good luck with the investigation.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Damp around the windows does seem to be designed into CI motorhomes. It is one of the reasons that we changed from ours. Had it in for damp cure three times.
Gerry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You need to get this looked at as soon as possible, by someone who knows what they are doing

IF you have water ingress it can only get worse, therefore the sooner you get it sorted the lower the cost. I have heard it said that the time lapse between a just noticeable problem and a mega expensive problem is only 2-3 months.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Sounds like the ply immediately below the window has collapsed and there is a high possibility the damp will have percolated downwards even though there is no evidence of it. The walls are a sponge but if tackled soon the damaged bit can be cut out before the ply in lower areas decompose. 

The key is to act quickly. Leave it too long and you are into serious expense.


----------



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

It does sound like damp, I had the same problem with a CI and have posted on here about it. 

One thought though, the van is a 2008, check your warranty details. You may be lucky and have a 5 year water ingress warranty. 

John


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

This really can be bad news. I am sorry to say. If you are a fairly handy do-it-yourself person, the costs should not be high, otherwise you really must get it sorted out pronto.
The route should be:- First get a habitation damp check with a full itemised report. Then make a positive external seal to stop more damp entering.
Put into motion a fairly immediate repair, either by paying for it to be done (it could be expensive), and as already stated, it will not wait.
IF you are a do-it yourselfer, you would still be wise to have the damp check done, even if you have to buy your own meter.
Should you decide to do this yourself, do as much research as possible into matching surface material, marine ply's, boat-builders adhesives and the underlying structures you intend working on. The damp may well include some form or organic rot which will also need treating.
If you have the materials and know how to use them, the task may hopefully be straightforward once you break through all of the decay. Because it has a likely source, on or around a window, your roof should be ok! That can get very expensive.
I am not an expert but I have made similar repairs to a vehicle with success.... Good luck!
Alan


----------



## adg (Sep 20, 2009)

*Good News*

Hi there

Thank you for your all your replies. We put the motorhome in to be checked for damp, they were pretty sure it wasn't but we went ahead and had it checked anyway Luckily we have heard back today that it is not damp and literally just a dent in the wallboard!


----------

